# Attaching trim to bookcase sides



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

I am building a bookcase and will be using dados for the shelves. I plan to use trim to cover up the dados afterwards. What would be the best way to attach the trim? Would glue be enough?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob I am sure someone will be along to help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WoodCrusher said:


> I am building a bookcase and will be using dados for the shelves. I plan to use trim to cover up the dados afterwards. What would be the best way to attach the trim? Would glue be enough?


yes.. a 23ga pinner would be a plus...

Grex Power Tools - 23 Gauge Headless Pinners

would iron on banding work for you???

Iron on Edge Banding Application Instructions by WiseWood Veneer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll offer you another option. A dado joint is for all purposes a mortise and tenon joint. What the pros would do is to take the shelf and trim the ends down thickness wise just a bit to form a true tenon. Then instead of continuing the dado to the edge you stop it just short. Then you trim the tenon back from the front edge of the shelf enough to fit into into the stopped dado (or groove). Doing it this way avoids the groove showing at the front edge and by making the tenon slightly narrower than the thickness of the shelf hides the groove cut into the sides. It is a bit more complex and time consuming but not really a lot more difficult to do. When you make the tenon using this method it should be ever so slightly shorter than the depth of the groove to make sure it works out right.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Now this sounds like a very good idea. May be a little more labor and time intensive but the end should work out very nice. Good one Charles


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I see no problem in simply gluing the trim on. I've glued edge banding on book cases that are now 30+ years old and there hasn't been a problem.

Buck


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles; yes, but...
That doesn't actually address the issue of covering up the edge view of the plywood gables (assuming they're plywood). 
It also doesn't help with covering the joints between individual units in a bank of bookcases. Neither does taping the edges.
My personal preference is to treat  bookcases like bookcases; vertical channels with inset pilasters...easily adjustable to accommodate different ht. books.
It could be suggested that they're not 'elegant' enough, but I take the Architects' view, "Form follows function". It doesn't get more functional than pilasters and clips...also available in brass.
5/8" U-Shaped Aluminum Pilaster - 2551096 - Richelieu Hardware

That doesn't really answer your edge trim question though.
I use solid wood, in my case, the thickness of the gable(s) plus an 1/8" overhang on both sides X 3/8" to 1/2" thick, glued and pinned as per Stick's comment.
Use a furniture filler crayon to fill the almost invisible hole if you like.
Fil-Stik™ Putty Sticks - Mohawk Finishing


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with you Dan, they are very functional. They are a perfect match for veneer covered, edge banded particle board.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thought I would give you a hard time in return.

You are probably right that he is using plywood and my suggestion for stopped grooves is for solid wood. Tenoning the ends of the shelves and using the shoulder to hide the grooves will give it a cleaner look though, unless you convinced him to go with your method.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

glue works.

I have used small biscuits to hold face frames on with just glue, small trim I have glued and tacked with an 18 ga. nailer (didn't have the pinner at the time)

The one below was a 'quickie', but it was a (false) face frame that was tacked on with brads and glue. It was going to be painted, so I didn't make any effort to hide the fasteners, but the recipient decided she liked it plain.

It's not a true face frame, but I think it looks nice and gives the shelves a little extra support.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with them, it looks nice just the way it is.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...the last time I convinced anyone to do something I ended up married.


----------



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am using all hardwood- red oak boards. I'll go with using blind dados and use no trim.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rob, if you are using solid wood and want to show the joints off, maybe sliding dovetails are something to consider?

Fitting a sliding dovetail | The Renaissance Woodworker


----------

